

Show HN: New D3.js Tutorial: SVG Text Element - sebg
http://www.dashingd3js.com/svg-text-element

======
sebg
Just added a new section to my D3.js tutorial website. This one covers the SVG
Text Element (<text>) and how it can be used with D3.js.

